# Cat proofing?



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

As I put in the lounge section I have decided on getting our pet cat back as a birthday present to my mom since I'm moving out soon. But also because I am moving out I don't want to set up shelves or something. 

I already keep their tanks on two side tables by the sofa. The apartment is WAY small so setting something else up would be difficult. They are in 2.5 gals but I am upgrading them to 5 gallons before the cat gets here.

How do you cat proof when the tank is available to the cat? 5 gallons of water and the rocks, decor, etc and it'll be around 55lbs I estimated. I don't *think* he can knock it over... But just in case, any tips? 

Thanks!


----------



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

haha. I have the same problem. My betta is up on a high dresser but m cat still manages a way to get up there. The only thing I can say is to make sure you have a top on your tank. if it is filled with water, it should be too difficult for your cat to knock it down. another thing you can do is train your cat not to jump on the tank or touch it. I know it sounds impossible to teach a cat anything especially if you have one that is really stubborn. but with good discipline, your cat will learn. mine learned.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol. I have the same problem cat problem. They stopped pawing the glass after I got the water bottle on them. The only problem I have is that they like to jump on top to get the extra heat. It'll look tacky, but place light, large stuff on top. I store my water change jugs (empty of course) on top of my 10 gal to prevent cold kitties from getting on the top. 

As far the weight, your cat shouldn't be able to knock it over unless you have a monster of a cat.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm lucky, my cat doesn't sit on top of the tank or try and get in it, he just watches the fishy swimming arond from my bed (as long as the dog doesn't chase him off...) But it seems like a lid on the tank and something on top of it will keep kitty out


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had the same problem, my two cats work as a team and I've had some pretty close calls with his tank being awfully close to falling off of my dresser. It's a five gallon circle. If you keep a squirt bottle close by then squirt them when they start to look like their about to do something evil they'll eventually learn. (and if you have to leave the house for an extended period of time before they've learned, don't underestimate the value of putting the tank in a cupboard if necessary)


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a weird cat that doesn't care about my bettas. She's more about food (I guess she doesn't realize fish could be food for her). Great suggestions - but since my cat doesn't mess with my bettas, I dont have any more to add. LOL


----------



## Virux (Dec 27, 2011)

I just sequester the cats away when I'm not home. I have all fish tanks in one room (living room) along with the rat tank and the beardie tank. Since I don't like my cats pawing at the beardie tank or jumping on it (beardies can be very stress prone, esp. juveniles like mine) and I don't like them bothering the twenty long or the betta ten, or pestering the rats, I just close them up in the bedroom when I'm gone. I keep the litterboxes and food/water in there, of course. If you can't keep a half an eye out, just put em away. Works great for me. If anything, I do this will all free-roam pets-- they don't need the run of the entire house twenty four seven. One of my cats is easygoing and knows better than to bug the pets in glass houses, but one is extremely bad and made of pure evil, and therefore often gets some priviledges curtailed. Still, I don't think my cats suffer because they only get HALF of the apartment for about eight hours a day. My apartment is one bed, one bath, and very small, so they actually do have about half of the house to run around in when no one's home.


----------



## Virux (Dec 27, 2011)

I've done it with my boyfriend's dog, too, where we used to live together. She gets plenty of love and attention daily when people come home. There's no reason she desperately must have an entire house to possibly wreak havoc in, when she will do just fine hanging out in her "Room."


----------

